# Snow Day!



## Sparkie (Mar 5, 2013)

I got the call this morning before my shift.  The facility manager is closing the plant due to the snow.

*YESSSSS!*

It's been a long time since I got a snow day.  How bout you?  DId anyone else get a snow day this year?  How did you spend the time?


----------



## Nihal (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope.
*points to location after turning anti-joke chicken mode on*

Hah, maybe someday I'll get to see snow and freeze my fingers off...


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 5, 2013)

In Slushland, we have a lot of snow. In fact, we go between freezing temperatures to fifty or sixty degrees between days.

Hence the name Slushland.

Or Mudland.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 5, 2013)

Where I come from, we regularly have piles of snow and temperatures down to 40 below in the winter, yet the schools hardly ever close due to weather. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 5, 2013)

I can always just cancel my own classes when I want a snow day


----------



## Devor (Mar 5, 2013)

We're supposed to get snow tomorrow, but it's iffy about whether my son will be home or not.  My wife will be at work - the school she works at only closes for a blizzard.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 5, 2013)

Related but unrelated. Is that true you don't have too many lightnings during rains?







Typical summer rain...


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 5, 2013)

In Slushland?

It's partly true, but when a storm goes for a while there will at least be some thunder. During the summer, though, when we get storms, they can kill people.


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 5, 2013)

I was once indirectly struck by lightning. I went to turn to volume up on my TV (at the set, not via remote) at that point, lightning struck our antenna at the same time. While I did not witness the few seconds that transpired between touching my tv and looking around to see I had moved seven feet, I was very much under the impression that my body had met my wall shelves. Seeing as I'm here typing this, it's not surprising to say the shelves lost that battle.

From that experience, I was dismayed at the fact that I did not gain super powers. Also, my artificial fish lost their lives due to the loss of the battery powered tank they lived in, and my Venus fly trap bit the dust. Still, nothing says "gotcha!" like a impromptu spiderman impression across your own bedroom!

On topic, I love snowdays. Hoowever, they must be real snowdays, and not some annoying, traffic churning slush!

x


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 5, 2013)

I have snow two feet deep in my yard.

It ain't going anywhere for another five to six weeks.

Then it melts and my drivway turns into a muddy canal.

I have to be out in the snow pretty much daily.  Lost the sensation in some of my fingertips from serious cold (-30F, or further below zero C than Nihal probably thinks possible or endurable).

Speaking of Nihal..you say you want snow...


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 5, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> I have snow two feet deep in my yard.
> 
> It ain't going anywhere for another five to six weeks.
> 
> ...



Interestingly, -40Â°F is the same as -40Â°C. 

I don't like anything below zero in any temperature gauge.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 5, 2013)

I live in Albuquerque now, where snow usually melts by 11am.  But I'm from Wisconsin, so yes, more snow days there than here.  Here they do twp-hour delays for schools.  It's silly I know, but I'm a stay at home mom, so every day can be a snow day if I don't feel like doing stuff.  Might be one of the reasons my business is in the red 

i miss snow.  But when you I have to say the worst part of living in  snowy climate is that in February some years, you're out of places to put snow and you're still shoveling around what fell in December because it doesn't melt.  People laugh when I tell them that it's a common sight to see dump trucks hauling snow down to the lake to dump it in.  Yep, it piles up to twelve or fourteen feet high in parking lots and they have to ay someone to come haul it away and dump it in the lake just to get rid of it.  Of course then there are whole years when it never snows and the ground doesn't freeze.  Just a muddy, slushy mess all winter.  

There's something magical about making six foot tall snowmen and snow angels and seeing the world blanketed in white.  But the spring thaw is a time of perpetually wet shoes, mud on the carpets and general drippy grayness.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 6, 2013)

A couple of months ago I scrambled in to work in the gently falling snow only to be called by my Line Manager who said they weren't coming and we could all go home... now we have to check the website at 07.00 on snow days to see the official closed notice or we have to come in...
As for deep snow - Isn't it some place like Bismarck, ND where the main entrance to the town hall is on the second floor because they get so much snow? now they have 10ft less to clear...... wonderful practical solution if its true.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 6, 2013)

The only time this winter when it's snowed badly enough where I live (west midlands, UK) that I couldn't do a huge amount of travelling outside was a Saturday. It meant I couldn't visit friends in Leicester, but the Friday was fine for work and by the Monday it had melted. The same week (Thursday onwards) there were road closures and even stranded drivers elsewhere in the UK, but it was nowhere near as bad where I was.


----------

